# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الصدقة في ليلة القدر + فضل السواك في رمضان

## نادرالداني

*رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرايجتهد  الناس في ليلة القدر في الصلاة وقراءة القرآن وهناك أمر يغفلون عنه، ألا  وهو الصدقة في هذه الليلة العظيمة.. فالصلاة فيها خير من صلاة ألف شهر أي  ثلاثون ألف صلاة فيما نرجو الله وكذلك جميع الأعمال كما قال تعالى: "لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ".. فمن تصدق بدرهم في ليلة القدر كأنه تصدق بثلاثين ألف درهم فيما نرجو الله..  فينبغي للذي يتحرّى ليلة القدر في ليالي الوتر من رمضان أن يتصدق ولو  بدرهم واحد في كل ليلة من هذه الليالي أي ليلة 21 وليلة 23 وليلة 25 وليلة  27 وليلة 29 من رمضان كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تَحَرُّوا ليلة القدر فى الوتر من العشر الأواخر من رمضان" أخرجه  أحمد (6/73 ، رقم 24489) ، والبخاري (2/710 ، رقم 1913) ، ومسلم (2/828 ،  رقم 1169) ، والترمذي (3/158 ، رقم 792) وأخرجه أيضًا : البيهقي (4/308 ،  رقم 8314).فإن تصدق في جميع هذه الليالي واجتهد في العبادة ضمن أجر ليلة القدر إن شاء الله.  كما نذكركم بدعاء ليلة القدر: عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا  قَالَتْ: قُلْتُ: "يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ عَلِمْتُ أَيُّ  لَيْلَةٍ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ مَا أَقُولُ فِيهَا؟"، قَالَ: "قُولِي: اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي". أخرجه  الترمذي (5/534 ، رقم 3513) ، وقال : حسن صحيح. وابن ماجه (2/1265 ، رقم  3850) ، والحاكم (1/712 ، رقم 1942) . وأخرجه أيضًا : أحمد (6/171 ، رقم  25423) ، والقضاعي (2/336 ، رقم 1476) .وصححه الألباني في "المشكاة" ( 2091  ).
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فضل السوالك في رمضان 



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*السواك هو قطعة خشبية من جذور   شجر الأراك وهي شجيرة دائمة الخضرة توجد في منطقة الجزيرة العربية في المملكة   العربية السعودية.ويحصل على السواك كذلك من شجر الإسحل والبشام والضرو إلا أن سواك   من شجرة الأراك هو أفضلها. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم ( لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة ). السواك مصدر طبيعي للفلورايد.
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





*

----------


## نادرالداني

* فضل السواك وفوائده
وردت أحاديث عدة في فضل السواك
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
ــ لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة.. 
ــ لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة و لأخرت العشاء إلى ثلث الليل. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

فوائد السواك : 
* قال الإمام ابن القيم (في فوائد السواك عدة منافع) : 
1 - يطيب الفم . 
2 - يشد اللثة . 
3 - يقطع البلغم . 
4 - يجلو البصر . 
5 - يذهب بالحفر . 
6 - يصح المعدة . 
7 - يصفي الصوت . 
8 - يعين على هضم الطعام . 
9 - يسهل مخارج الكلام . 
10 - ينشط للقراءة والذكر والصلاة . 
11 - يطرد النوم . 
12 - يعجب الملائكة . 
13 - يكثر الحسنات . 
* ومن الفوائد أيضا المكتشفة حديثاًً : 

1 - أفضل علاج وقائي لتسوس أسنان الأطفال لاحتوائه لمادة الفلورايد. 
2 - <  B>يزيل الصبغ والبقع لاحتوائه لمادة الكلور .
3 - تبيض الأسنان لاحتوائه لمادة السيلكا . 
4 - يحمي الأسنان من البكتريا المسببة للتسوس لاحتوائه لمادة الكبريت والمادة القلوانية . 
5 - يفيد في التأم الجروح وشقوق اللثة وعلى نموها نمواًً سليماًً لاحتوائه لمادة تراي مثيل أمين ( Trimethylamina) وفيتامين ( ج ) .
6 - أفضل علاج لترك التدخين . 
متى يستحب استعماله :
1 - عند الوضوء . 
2 - عند الصلاة . 
3 - عند قراءة القرآن . 
4 - عند تغير رائحة الفم بترك الأكل أو أكل ماله رائحة أو طول السكوت أو كثرة الكلام . 
5 - عند إرادة النوم . 
6 - عند الاستيقاظ من النوم . 
7 - عند الدخول إلى المنزل ومـلاقـــاة الأهل . 
8 - بعد الأكل (فلقد أجمع أطباء الأسنان على أهمية تنظيف الفم بعد الطعام بالمضمضة واستخدام السواك . 
9 - عند سكرات الموت والانتقال إلى الرفيق الأعلى . يسهل النزع ويلقن الشهادة) .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور ي الداني
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تسلم 
بالنسبة للسواك عن تجربة قبل 6 شهور كان عندي مشكلة في الحلق في اول الحلق في التهاب وكان في رائحة كريها جدا استخدمت مضاد حيوي لفترة الاتهاب والرائحة خفت لكن ما راحت واحد جزاه الله الف خير قال لي امسك السواك لوكو وخلي العصارة كلها في الفم واتغرغر بيها كنت بكمل السواك كامل في 3 مرات اللي هو بطول اصبعين بعد ثلاث ايام اختفت الريحة والحمد لله 
السواك 





			
				أبحاث علماء الطب الحديث على الأراك

1- يحتوي السواك على العفص (حمض تينيك) ولهذه المادة تأثير مضاد للتعفنات ، كما أنه يعتبر مطهراً وله استعمالات مشهورة ضد نزيف الدم كما يطهر اللثة والأسنان ويشفي جروحها الصغيرة ويمنع نزف الدم منها . 
2- يوجد في السواك مادة لها علاقة بالخردل وهى عبارة عن جليكوزيد وهذه المادة لها رائحة حادة وطعم حراق ، وهو ما يشعر به الشخص الذي يستعمل السواك لأول مرة ، وهذه المادة تساعد على الفتك بالجراثيم 
3- إن تركيب هذا النبات هو ألياف حاوية على بيكربونات الصوديوم ، وبيكربونات الصوديوم هي المادة المفضلة لاستعمالها في المعجون السني (الصناعي) من قبل مجمع معالجة الأسنان التابع لجمعية طب الأسنان الأمريكية يستعمل كمادة سنية وحيدة تقي من العضويات المجهرية التي تفرز في الأسنان . 
4- إن السواك يحتوي على مادة تمنع تسوس الأسنان وقد ذكر ذلك أكثر من باحث في بحوث أعدت على الأراك وقد أكدوا على وجود مواد قاتلة للميكروبات في هذا السواك . 
5- لو نظر إلى السواك لوجد أنه يتكون كيميائياً من ألياف السيليلوز وبعض الزيوت الطيارة وبه راتنج عطري وأملاح معدنية أهمها كلوريد الصوديوم وهو ملح الطعام وكلوريد البوتاسيوم وأكسالات الجير فلو نظر إلى تحليل السواك لوجد أنه فرشاة طبيعية قد زودت بأملاح معدنية ومواد عطرية تساعد على تنظيف الأسنان ، أو بمعنى آخر كأنها فرشاة طبيعية زودها الله تعالى بمسحوق مطهر لتنظيف الأسنان ومنع تسوسها . 
			
		



*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تسلم يارائع , و جزاك الله خير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحبيب نادر الدالي جزاك الله كل خير يارائع
وربنا يجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك ويرحم والديك
امين امين امين

*

----------

